# Под небом Парижа, Свет и тени,



## akordeon.ua (27 Ноя 2011)

Друзя помогите найти партитуры для оркестра или для какого-то камерного состава инструментов произведений Под небом Парижа, Свет и тени, Карусель итп.

Большое спасибо за ответ.


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Ноя 2011)

Свет и тени у меня есть,даже для 2-х составов.
Напишите адрес - вышлю. Есть и минус


----------



## akordeon.ua (27 Ноя 2011)

Большое спасибо за ответ и за помощь.

Мой е-mail: [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Ноя 2011)

Смотрите почту, выслал.


----------



## dar321 (28 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте, а можно мне минус. Интересно попробвать под минус.
[email protected]


----------



## ARikS (28 Ноя 2011)

Вышлите ноты Свет и тени в обоих вариантах пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Ноя 2011)

Всё выложу здесь, но завтра утром


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Ноя 2011)

И так - Свет и тени:
ноты- My Webpage GoldAccordion
ноты- My Webpage GoldAccordion
минус-My Webpage GoldAccordion


----------



## akordeon.ua (29 Ноя 2011)

Немогу скачать минус. Подскажите в чем проблема, как это сделать.
Спасибо


----------



## ivankarpovich (30 Ноя 2011)

Я выслал минус на почту


----------



## hohner (26 Дек 2011)

Вышлите ноты Свет и тени в обоих вариантах пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## chinyaev (26 Дек 2011)

А можно ноты в двух вариантах и минус на [email protected] Заранее выражаю Вам огромную благодарность!


----------



## ivankarpovich (26 Дек 2011)

Hohner и chnyaev - всё выслал.


----------



## spawellness (26 Дек 2011)

Добрый день! А можно и мне "+" "_" и "ноты".на почту:
spа[email protected]
Заранее благодарю.


----------



## ivankarpovich (26 Дек 2011)

Олег! Это ноты для ансамблей нар.инструментов(если Свет и тени)


----------



## spawellness (26 Дек 2011)

Понял. Спасибо за разьяснение.


----------



## Direkt (29 Дек 2011)

Будьте добры отправить ноты на [email protected]

Спасибо огромное!


----------



## ivankarpovich (30 Дек 2011)

Direkt - всё выслал


----------



## nastasiya.filipskaya (13 Фев 2018)

Можно мне тоже нотки и минус
[email protected]


----------

